# yellow poop?!?!



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

I would certainly stop using the vinegar. Unless it's Apple Cider Vinegar, then I don't think it will be of any real benefit to your dog.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Vinegar will do absolutely nothing for fleas. You can cause acid reflux and ulcers in the mouth however. Use a safe AND effective treatment for fleas like Frontline+. Some veterinarians in the southern USA recommend a different brand which seems to be more effective there. In the northern USA, Frontline+ is very effective.

The digestive system of a dog is very fast compared to human digestion. If vinegar was the cause, you would have seen the results within 24 hours.

I won't not worry about that poop. It's half normal and half not. It looks like he found something to eat that was not on the regular menu. If his poops return to normal within 2 days, no worries.

However, if his poops change over to the lighter colored, looser stools try fasting him for 24 hours. If poops continue and in particular are oddly "voluminous" it is generally as sign of intestinal infection and requires veterinary care.


----------

